# fastening a jig



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

I know this may some funny ,[but which end do you tie the line to on those assisted hook rigs?


----------



## mikeo924 (Jul 1, 2007)

i tye on the hook side but im sure your gonna get someone on hear that says tye the other way. i will never figure out how 6lb bft can swallow a 7oz jig completly with out it poking out his honey nut cheerio. answer me that?


----------



## krobro (Sep 24, 2009)

I am a newbe to this jigging thang but I bought a boat last year and it had several jigs with the purchase. Now this started to get my attention. They are referred to as Dancing Stinger/Assist Hooks, from what little I have found out. I have started looking at the pictures and reading more and more. Here is a perfect example, look at the pictures on this thread and I think you will see the rigging.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=263266
If I am wrong, someone please correct me?


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Ok then why is the other end left bare?


----------



## krobro (Sep 24, 2009)

From what I would assume, this would be used to add a "stinger"! Some folks use and addition treble hook lower down as a "stinger" for additional hook value/chances. I have yet to see this but much like a Snapper Slapper type rig/setup or something like that. 
Again, I am new to this and speak from no experience, this is what I think. Surely someone will chime in and offer their experience.


----------



## pqd (May 30, 2009)

Theres 2 ways to do it. Coming from your reel is braided line then you connect it to a leader and from your leader to a 1. solid ring or 2. a spro swivel..from that point you will attach your assist hook to either one of those two. Also attached to the solid ring/swivel is a split ring to which you attach your lure. This allows you to change out your jigs using a split ring plier and be able to still use the same hook and swivel. The assist hook can go anywhere from 1/3 to 1/2 down the length of the lure and make sure the hook gap is wider than your jig so that you dont get tangled. Hope that helps.


----------



## pqd (May 30, 2009)

Your given a choice where you want to put your hook. Some people like to add the stinger to the tail but I dont bc I just think it adds more chance of getting hung up on any structure. Kind of like a bouncing death trap.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

HEADSHAKER said:


> I know this may some funny ,[but which end do you tie the line to on those assisted hook rigs?


Hello HS,
heres a mighty good link by one of our 2 cool members on another board.

Its basically a "all you ever wanted to know about verticle jiggin but were afraid to ask" type thread 

Ive been riggin most of my assist hooks like he shows on here with the bearing swivel. I get mine from woody at hooks plus. All a person has to do to change jigs is take the jig off at the split ring.. Its real quick and I like having the swivel..
http://www.sportfishermen.com/board/f172/gmans-intro-vertical-jigging-67557.html

hope this helps...

Hog


----------



## jamesgreeson (Jan 31, 2006)

Hog couldn't give you another greenee THANKS!


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd much rather just snip and retie. I keep a pair of diagonal cutters on my hip when I'm fishing. Finding split ring pliers (or using my thumbnail or another hook) is way more trouble for me than a 10 second snip-and-retie.


----------

